
Modified C Language - vldszn
https://github.com/gaswelder/che
======
rurban
Written in PHP? sorry, even if I do like PHP a bit, this is too much.

~~~
dana321
If it was Perl.. You get my point now.

------
vldszn
Hi, everybody! That's my colleague's work and i want you to take a look on it

~~~
dana321
I just wonder if he could have bootstrapped the php's internal php lexer to
parse the source. Most of the symbols are the same.

